# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Xin Software Tiếng Việt Cho Sony Ericsson P1i

## mypham

mong cả nhà giúp mình cách cài *tiếng việt* cho đtdđ *sony ericsson p1i*; mình có lên google tìm hiểu nhưng thấy hơi khó hiểu; mong cả nhà giúp mình một cách chi tiết và cụ thể hơn. cả tháng nay mình cứ loay hoay mãi mà không cài được; mệt cả đầu.
rất cám ơn và mong tin cả nhà? ​

----------

